# Skyland's Farm and Sanctuary



## ScarletHarvest (Jan 6, 2019)

Sorry this is the only place I could think to post this. Anyone know this place? They are located in Wantage Township, New Jersey. They are posting stuff to their fb and twitter claiming THIS is how a healthy cow with a 6wk old calf should look like among other things.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Never heard of them.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Poor cow looks like it could use some groceries!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I will say it’s hard/nearly impossible to get a Holstein fat enough to cover her ribs, plus we don’t know the story on the goat-could be a recent rescue case...
However, Holsteins are bred to give ton of milk, and if her “utters” aren’t big, it is because she’s a poorly bred Holstein, not anything the rescue is doing.


----------



## ScarletHarvest (Jan 6, 2019)

Ranger1 said:


> I will say it's hard/nearly impossible to get a Holstein fat enough to cover her ribs, plus we don't know the story on the goat-could be a recent rescue case...
> However, Holsteins are bred to give ton of milk, and if her "utters" aren't big, it is because she's a poorly bred Holstein, not anything the rescue is doing.


She has NO udders and 2 wks ago she barely had any. This is what she looked 8wks ago. You can tell how much weight she has lost. Her calf also hasn't grown. It's still the same size it was at birth... 6wks ago


----------



## ScarletHarvest (Jan 6, 2019)

Holstein cow at healthy weight vs the unhealthy cow

Same angle and everything. How is that healthy?


----------



## ScarletHarvest (Jan 6, 2019)

A jersey which is the breed that tends to be more boney, even they don't look like that poor cow. The skinny one is even covered in scours. If they had her for 8wks that stuff should have been cleaned off


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

scarletharvest,

I am not defending them as I know nothing about them, and certainly wasn't defending them in regards to the Holstein-I was stating that they don't know much about dairy cows if they think management is what makes them have big or small udders. Genetics does most of it, and a well bred dairy cow will have a big udder, whether or not she has calves on her.

However, I am also not condemning them based on four or five photos with no context, and am standing by my statement-fat dairy cows are the exception, not the rule. Most of them look worse than that Holstein does, because they are so highly bred to milk. (This is not particularly in regards to their cow, because it is on an individual basis, and that cow doesn't look purebred Holstein anyway-maybe she IS extremely thin for her genetic makeup. IDK.)


----------



## ScarletHarvest (Jan 6, 2019)

Ranger1 said:


> scarletharvest,
> 
> I am not defending them as I know nothing about them, and certainly wasn't defending them in regards to the Holstein-I was stating that they don't know much about dairy cows if they think management is what makes them have big or small udders. Genetics does most of it, and a well bred dairy cow will have a big udder, whether or not she has calves on her.
> 
> However, I am also not condemning them based on four or five photos with no context, and am standing by my statement-fat dairy cows are the exception, not the rule. Most of them look worse than that Holstein does, because they are so highly bred to milk. (This is not particularly in regards to their cow, because it is on an individual basis, and that cow doesn't look purebred Holstein anyway-maybe she IS extremely thin for her genetic makeup. IDK.)


When they first got her she looked a lot like the other Holstein. That is how much weight she lost


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I did look at them somewhat on their social media. Maybe that's why that cow was on the way to slaughter(if she truly was) I have had some goats that refuse to eat after kidding, or not any extra, and the weight just melts off of them. They go to slaughter too.


----------



## ScarletHarvest (Jan 6, 2019)

Ranger1 said:


> I did look at them somewhat on their social media. Maybe that's why that cow was on the way to slaughter(if she truly was) I have had some goats that refuse to eat after kidding, or not any extra, and the weight just melts off of them. They go to slaughter too.


Who would send a pregnant ff cow to slaughter? They got her 8wks ago and she gave birth in their care 6wks ago. They also ripped the calf out of her while she was in active labor. They didn't even wait for contractions, just pulled the calf out even though many cattle owners said it was unnecessary and the cow hadn't been in any distress.


----------



## ScarletHarvest (Jan 6, 2019)

I don't think it's normal for a cows neck to look like that, that visible crease


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Y


ScarletHarvest said:


> I don't think it's normal for a cows neck to look like that, that visible crease


You cannot trust photos on sites that are there to attract attention. All they have to do is Photo Shop it to anything that will generate more publicity. You are doing what their site is designed to do. Don't look and especially do not share those sites.


----------



## ScarletHarvest (Jan 6, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Y
> 
> You cannot trust photos on sites that are there to attract attention. All they have to do is Photo Shop it to anything that will generate more publicity. You are doing what their site is designed to do. Don't look and especially do not share those sites.


That is a screenshot I took from one of their fb videos. The mother is lethargic and uninterested in anything around her

They literally have videos documenting that poor cow's decline in health


----------



## ScarletHarvest (Jan 6, 2019)

Pic 1 cow 8wks ago

Pic 2 cow now

Both screenshots taken from videos on their page


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had to go onto their FB page and look because to me she doesn’t look overly bad, just a bit thin for a dairy cow. The pictures you posted of the Holstein and jersey really were not fair examples of what a actual dairy cow that was bred for nothing more then putting large amounts of milk in a pail not putting meat on bones. Those are not going to be your every day cows you see at a working dairy and I hate how people think that dairy cows should look like beef cows. They are not beef cows, or a very expensive pampered show cow like the one picture or a jersey which actually are usually more “beefy” then a Holstein. But I went on and I looked at pictures. She has gone down hill. If she was putting gallons and gallons of milk out I would say nope she is just putting everything into milk, which is what they are supposed to be doing. But she was getting thinner and thinner and thinner along the way. I recently bought a Holstein to be a nurse cow. She has lost weight since she has had to adjust to being a “real cow” and she is also supporting about 800# of calf’s and she didn’t even loose weight that fast or that bad. But this is a perfect example of most sanctuary’s. They are saving animals that they have no clue about. Farmers are terrible people because they dare to use their milk or eat them when in reality they lead a better life because their needs are being met! But I’m going to have to stop there because this is a very hot topic for me. 
ScarletHarvest sadly there is absolutely nothing that can be done. They are too set in their ways thinking no matter what happens with them is better then what they will get being actual livestock. No one stops and does their own research to realize how many things they totally turn around to their agenda or how may flat out lies they tell. Take the “natural” udder for example. I have 2 natural udders here lol no their teats don’t stand on end around here because they both have calf’s on them and don’t ever get to the point of being engorged even a little but their udders are a heck of a lot bigger then hers. Actually 90% of my beef cows are bigger then hers are lol and it has nothing to do with being natural or anything else but genetics. They have a cull dairy cow on their hands. Ok ok now I will stop


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I do not like what the "sanctuary" people do. Authorities should be involved any time an animal is removed from owner. I will not even increase their "views" count.
Terrible. Immoral.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I detest the sanctuary and rescues that are in it for the $. They want others to pay for their abuse of animals under the guise of saving a life. They are quick to ask for supplies and donations. Scammers of the worst kind.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well and that’s just it! How many of us have “saved” a animal? I mean anyone with a pet wether if they didn’t buy it the chance of it going to butcher was pretty likely. I know I have technically saved many animals, But I have NEVER asked anyone for a dime! I will not depend on hand outs that I may or may not get to pay for a animals needs. I can either afford to have them or I can not, it’s as simple as that. One gal here is always saving horses and it is the same story every dang month looking for someone to donate hay or give money to her for these horses she saved from starving. Well ok how is that situation any better then where they came from? Why didn’t you just keep them with the owner that was having a hard time and beg for feed and money for them? What happens when the bleeding hearts run out of money?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

So in a nut shell they want to be paid for this "rescue". No love involved just a scheme. On top of that if they don't take it out back and shoot it, they try to rehome for a ridiculous amount of money.
I also detest Gofundme for everything. 
My boyfriend died, I need 30K.
My Baby was born early, I need a new car.
My roof leaks, I need 25K.
It's my Birthday, I need 10K for a trip to Vegas.
And on and on an on.
I may sound cynical, but we grew up with nothing. My parents grew up in the depression, had an 8th grade education. We worked for everything. Educated ourselves. Never asked for or took a handout.
I'd be more likely to buy the dirty working man lunch, than donate to anybody or anything.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That’s exactly what it is. I sit and watch, mostly horse rescues and there are these people, no job, I’m sure they get money for running a rescue, there is grants for that, at least here in California. But they drive nicer trucks then me and have top of the line trailers! But they get the money to “save” a horse, then they need money for a vet, and food, and this and that. Then once the horse is healthy enough they sell it. Sooooo where is that money going to? They didn’t put any money into it? And no I can not say that I am sure this is EVERY SINGLE rescue but more then I would like to see! 
We don’t want to get started on the GoFundMe! I fully agree with you on that. I was raised the same as you, and we NEVER talked about our hard times or what we could or could not afford. We had pride! I am still the same way. I am actually really really disappointed in my high school friend at the moment over a gofundme. She just had a baby, there was complications and long story short she almost died but she didn’t. She has health insurance, her and her husband was already prepared to not work for 6 weeks even without the complication. She has a twin sister to help with the baby, who was also ready to help for as long as she was needed. But some how she now needs $10,000.........for what? I mean I hate to sound mean that I don’t think it was terrible she almost died but really what does she need it for? All it says is that she had her baby and told the story of what happened. No explanation of what it’s going for. She got the $10,000 in 48 hours


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh and remember the Gofundme app pulls a percentage off the top. And there are Companies who approach hot topic face book persons and ask to set up the Gofundme for them. Another finger in the till.


----------

